# Frog legs



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I decided to go out to my local creek today and find a frog for my 5" sanchezi to eat. I know it's not a great idea to feed piranhas wild caught animals cuz of parasites, toxins, etc, but the creek I found him in is pretty healthy and I couldn't resist any longer...I've had him for 4 years now and I've only seen him eat fish and prepared food. Basically, the whole experience made me appreciate the jaw strength of piranhas a lot more because I kinda considered my sanchezi a bit of a wimp, but in one swift motion he bit the frog's leg in half. It wasn't a real big frog, but a respectable size nonetheless. Pretty sweet, and I know love piranhas just a tad more.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

A few people have posted saying they gave in to the same urge, lol. I'm sure it made an interesting day for your p.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, they don't have very strong jaws. What they have is *very* sharp teeth. Piranha teeth are double serrated, which means if you look at them under a light microscope, you'll see that they have serrations (like a steak knife). If you look at them under an electron microscope, you'll see that there are actually serrations on the serrations. 
See all the nifty things you can learn by watching the Discovery Channel?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

You know, I try and look out for the programs on the Discovery Channel to see if there's anything on about piranhas, but I haven't seen anything in a while...they waste their day-time programming with stupid shows about ghosts and thieves and whatnot


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

"wolf in the water "is a classic one everyone on this forum has watched,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

cueball said:


> "wolf in the water "is a classic one everyone on this forum has watched,,,,,,,,


I have seen bits and pieces of this classic but I have never been able to get a copy or download the entire thing







.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> You know, I try and look out for the programs on the Discovery Channel to see if there's anything on about piranhas, but I haven't seen anything in a while...they waste their day-time programming with stupid shows about ghosts and thieves and whatnot


It was actually a segment from a "Modern Marvels" episode called something like "The Sharpest" (all about different sharp things knives teeth etc.). The piranha part was only about 5 minutes long. Other then the info I posted, you didn't miss much.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

AS fan said:


> "wolf in the water "is a classic one everyone on this forum has watched,,,,,,,,


I have seen bits and pieces of this classic but I have never been able to get a copy or download the entire thing







.
[/quote]

They have used copys for sale on amazon.com for $1.45 + $2.98 shipping. They only have 4 at that price, it's worth $4.43 IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00...;condition=used


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I just ordered it, as I have not seen it and read great reviews. Can't wait for it to get here


----------

